

An Entertaining to Data Structures and Algorithms - stretchwithme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpRRUQFbePU

======
stretchwithme
If you find your education lacking, its now easier than ever to learn your way
out of it. Universities all over the world put their lectures online. You can
find one that teaches the topic of interest in a way that works for you.

And if you don't understand something, you can STOP the lecture and google it
until you do. Replay the few seconds of video to make sure you heard it right.
Do whatever it takes. You're in control.

Become a learning machine. Then no one can stop you.

Case in point. I lack a computer science background and get stumped when asked
about basic software engineering concepts like sorting algorithms. And I'm a
software engineer. Or at least I play one on TV. :-)

So I finally decided to do something about it. I've found several courses on
the topic. This video from Australia is one of them.

All the world's knowledge is being made accessible to you. Seize the
opportunity!

